# Mast for a santana 21



## ftemple (Jan 26, 2012)

Would anybody in Florida have a mast for a Santana 21 about 22years old. Am looking at a boat however the mast is not usable. Getting one from schock would cost more than the boat is worth. Any suggestions ?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't know anything about Santana's. Are there groups and sites devoted to the boat you're looking at? I found my mast on forums specifically catering to my make and model. It can be a pricey undertaking but may save you a buck or two. Good luck


----------

